# Finally Diagnosed



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

but now feeling more angry than I have ever

I hope I have found my doctor after 14 plus years of just struggling. This is the first doctor to say something even thoug I have been telling others and then they just not care. (not going in more of this because everyone has been here)

Here are my resuts and I am just confusied a little.

The doctor has diagonsed me with Hashimoto's, but he doesnt want to yet fully. He wants another ultrsound on my goiter thyroid and wants the hot nodule tested.

He did lower my Amour since my T3 was high

TSH 3rd Gen 2.71 (0.27 - (4.20)

Free T4 1.05 (.93 - 1.70)

T3, Free H 6.95 (2.30 - 4.20)

Anti- tpo H 66 (- <=34)

Antiithryglobulin Antibody H 326 (-<=115)

I cant get a real answer on the Antiithryglobulin Antibody test, just so confused of all the online articles and reports.

and most of all what now. What do I need to do, what questions should I be asking, etc.

Thank you all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The answer on the Thyroglobulin Ab is that you should not have any and it's presence suggests that cancer needs to be ruled out. Sounds like your doc is "on it" re requesting another scan for starters.

I will provide information for you above.

How much Armour were you on and did you take it before your blood draw? Info on that above also.

Once you read some of the above, you will realize that your doctor should probably give you a Thyroglobulin lab test as well.

It sounds like he also plans on FNA (fine needle aspiration) which is also the correct thing to do at this time.

Keep us informed here w/this please; do let us know how this all plays out. We are here for you 24/7!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome! hugs6 Sorry to hear about this -- yes, it sounds like this doc is pretty smart, especially requesting those tests. If you get a chance to share the results, that would be great.

Other than cruising the forums and doing a little reading of your own, it would be good to take a look around the house and see if anything in your lifestyle could be aggravating the autoimmune component. Some of us are sensitive to gluten, dairy, etc. And then there is avoiding soy, cruciferous veggies, fast food / processed food, excess caffeine & sugar, and so on if possible. Something to consider is looking into any vitamin & mineral deficiencies. A lot of us have low Vitamin D, B-12, Ferritin, etc. Basically, attacking this thyroid stuff on two fronts: conventional medicine and medication, and lifestyle/nutrition.

Please keep us up to date and let us know how things are going!


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

I am back on two 60 mg of Amuor.. I dont have my bottle on me. I did take my meds before but didnt have blood drawn till 5 hours later. I was put on by a diffrnet doctor that added to the two 60 a day with 15.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Taking your thyroid meds before having labs drawn can absolutely skew the test results. Especially with something like Armour, as the T3 component is very fast acting (as in hours). That could have resulted in your Free T3 being elevated out of range.

So it sounds like you are taking 2 1/4 grains (60 mg per grain) right now per day? That's not unheard of, but is generally something built up to over a period of time.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

yes taking 60mg one in the morning and one in the afternoon. I have been back on them for over a month now. I had a uptake done and thats when they found out the 1.4cm nodule was a hot.

I keep and have been telling doctors that no matter if I take any medicine I never feel better. Also with now being on Armour since November I sitll havent felt any better, but only was not feeling all the pain I was having with the fibromyligia.

I am just hoping this is a start of me getting better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

That is probably why your FT3 was so high. I am sure the info I provided to you has some leeway beyond the 4 hour peak as everyone responds differently.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

I think I counted it took going to a 9th doctor to just proply diganosed with Hashimotos, (still having to get everything right) I just wonder how long I have had this, maybe since 2nd grade when I started putting on the pounds and a lot of problmes I was having. I didnt get on any medicine until around my Sophomore year of high school.

Right now I am just have been more depressed about other things, one wating to see if I have a new job, but in hope this will become a career. $8.45 an hour and dealing with all the bull shit is not enough.


----------

